# Are Cockapoo's guard dog !!



## MillieDog (Jun 1, 2011)

When we got Millie, being a guard dog was not even on my list of requirements.

But last night, she suddenly barked twice  Do I go and see why she's barking, or will that encourage her to bark at night !!! In the end I went to see her.

Low and behold, we had an 'intruder'. On of my son's friends had come upstairs to sleep in the spare bedroom. 

I guess that's almost a guard dog


----------



## flounder_1 (May 12, 2011)

Oh well done Millie!!!


----------



## colpa110 (Jul 5, 2011)

Clever girl Mille - would probably lick to death


----------



## JoJo (Mar 2, 2011)

Oh yes ... They are a great alert dogs .. I would call it .. ha ha ha 

Oakley barks as soon as the postman, visitors, any deliveries pull on the drive ... he is protecting his property ... when my hubby pulls on the drive they both go mental ... hubby must feel so loved .. I won't tell him they do it to everyone   as I want another one ... giggling .. naughty JoJo xx


----------



## Ali79 (Mar 30, 2011)

Our neighbours are having new windows etc fitted and Beau spent the first hour running up to the window and barking - she can't see them but she knows there are different noises! She is very alert whereas the lovely Cavvie we had would be fast asleep and snoring very loudly in the kitchen and we could bring shopping in, unpack it, have a cup of coffee, put the washing machine on and then if we touched her to wake her up for a walk she would jump a mile as she hadn't heard a thing!


----------



## JoJo (Mar 2, 2011)

Good hearing dogs... :S

Oakley is the same hears things well before I do ... I am looking around thinking what are you barking at .. then someone rings the door bell... however I always try to look at the good points , this is ideal when I am vacuuming, because I was always missing visitors or deliveries when I was vacuuming upstairs ... not anymore thanks to my adorable cockapoos....


----------



## kendal (Jul 16, 2009)

lol Delta still kicks off at my brother haig coming in after work or a night out.


----------



## MillieDog (Jun 1, 2011)

Ali79 said:


> Our neighbours are having new windows etc fitted and Beau spent the first hour running up to the window and barking - she can't see them but she knows there are different noises! She is very alert whereas the lovely Cavvie we had would be fast asleep and snoring very loudly in the kitchen and we could bring shopping in, unpack it, have a cup of coffee, put the washing machine on and then if we touched her to wake her up for a walk she would jump a mile as she hadn't heard a thing!


I love the description of the Cavvie snoring through your daily routine and then jumping with fright, classic.


----------

